# Bobbi Brown Telephone Interview!



## k_mcx (May 7, 2014)

Hi there!

I have a telephone interview with Bobbi Brown and was wondering if anyone else has had one before? Or had one with any Estee Lauder company (as I imagine they would ask similar questions!) I've never had a telephone interview with a makeup brand before but would absolutely LOVE this job so if anyone could shed some light on what questions to expect that would be brilliant and I would be so grateful!

Thanks so much  :hugs3:

Kristen xxx


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 7, 2014)

I don't know what they may ask, but they will be listening to how well you speak. Avoid "umm" and "so, yeah" "amazeballs" and so forth, you want to sound both friendly and professional. When I did phone interviews with potential employees, sounding clueless, airheaded, rude or arrogant were immediate "No way" in my book. So happy for you! Good luck and let us know how it went.


----------

